# 3/17/11 Florida Keys Tarpon and a BIG shark!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk fished Todd Belinger and his son today for some great florida keys fishing in Islamorada on March 17, 2011! We left out early around 7:15 right before the sun starting rising. We stopped in the back where I've been having luck lately near flamingo and caught plenty of trout, ladyfish, jacks, and a few pompano on the last of the falling tide back there. Put a big rod out while doing so and caught a few sharks there too. Once the tide died we moved further up the channel and waited for it to come in. We caught several more sharks there and had one tarpon bite we missed, then hooked about a 60 lber we landed! After the the weeds start really rolling through so we moved on a little further out towards the gulf of mexico and fished another deep channel. Plenty of small blacktips in there we probably caught another 6 of those in there, and another larger 80 lb tarpon right off the bat! Then we hooked a 150 lb hammerhead that we fought for about 30 minutes and got him up for a picture alongside the boat! The waters back to normal and getting warmer as we get into spring, the tarpon are getting happier and soon it will be full on! I'm starting to take some night trips now, book your days soon as I only have a handful left now through May! Great action while florida tarpon fishing here in Islamorada!!!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
http://www.budnmarys.com


----------

